# My new bengal kitten (TCFW)



## acerbity (Feb 21, 2009)

Warning: too cute for words!

Got this little snow spotted girl... I've been wanting a bengal for so long now.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Feb 21, 2009)

nice kitten, i got 2 cats, 1 ragdoll and 1 himalayan


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh...  I want to pet her!!!! She's really cute, Acerbity. I've always thought that light snowshoe pattern is lovely.  Darn, will have to make due with this big orange and white tub-a-lovins on my lap!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 21, 2009)

My good friend has two of those. His sister breeds them. Very cute, and very nice cats.


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2009)

Been wanting one of those. Want a savanah cat too.


----------



## Tiara (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh my god! She is soooo cute!!! I love her!!!  I want one so bad!! I already have two big old cats so I have to wait to get one :angry: How much did you pay for her if you dont mind me asking? I know that they can be pricey!!


----------



## acerbity (Feb 23, 2009)

I got her for $100. A local breeder fell ill and a friend was selling them off so she could get the breeders spayed /neutered.

I'd been planning to get one in the future but this was too good to pass up, seeing as they can go for $1,000


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 23, 2009)

What does the other resident kitty think of her? Have they become friends yet?


----------



## acerbity (Feb 23, 2009)

My other cat is pretty bad with people, it even put one of my past roommates in the hospital for 3 days.

That being said a kitten's energy level is so relentless that he can't always put up a strong front and eventually softens up.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 23, 2009)

acerbity said:


> My other cat is pretty bad with people, it even put one of my past roommates in the hospital for 3 days.That being said a kitten's energy level is so relentless that he can't always put up a strong front and eventually softens up.


  Omg... :huh: ! If you don't mind, may I ask what exactly happened to cause your past roommate to be put in the hospital... and for 3 days no less!? Very curious!


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2009)

You made out on that deal. Is she an F1? Thats the most expensive ones that usually go for 1K and up.


----------



## acerbity (Feb 23, 2009)

F1 cat's are only one generation from Asian Leopard, those require diets of raw meat and permits I believe.

Pretty much all Bengals are F4, it's just the breeder and the actual coat that ups the price.


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2009)

acerbity said:


> F1 cat's are only one generation from Asian Leopard, those require diets of raw meat and permits I believe.Pretty much all Bengals are F4, it's just the breeder and the actual coat that ups the price.


No not true. When I was looking into them the breeder I almost purchased from had F1's. The care was really no different. They were the most expensive ones though.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's a photo I took of my sister's bengal being cuddling with her maine coon a few years back...


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 3, 2009)

Here i caught my cat being bad! ..... she actually dragged the bag of food but i didnt catch that on camera  

http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q185/em...nt=MVI_0474.flv


----------



## Laemia (Mar 4, 2009)

She is too cute. I've never been here before I mostly just look up mantid things. I have wanted a Sphinx and Cornish Rex for over 20 years. I have 2 cats that are 14 and almost 15 years old and don't care for new cats so I'm not looking for new ones until there are gone. Not that I want them to hurry though. A few months ago I found a Sphinx breeder in my city and she told me she could use help once in a while so I'm getting to know her. Other then all the mantids and 2 cats I have a 5 year old English Mastiff, 1 rabbit, 2 desert tortoises, 1 Yellow naped Amazom parrot, 2 rats and a 15 1/2 year old Pot Belly pig. I'll have to check this part of the site more often.


----------



## acerbity (Mar 4, 2009)

Laemia said:


> She is too cute. I've never been here before I mostly just look up mantid things. I have wanted a Sphinx and Cornish Rex for over 20 years. I have 2 cats that are 14 and almost 15 years old and don't care for new cats so I'm not looking for new ones until there are gone. Not that I want them to hurry though. A few months ago I found a Sphinx breeder in my city and she told me she could use help once in a while so I'm getting to know her. Other then all the mantids and 2 cats I have a 5 year old English Mastiff, 1 rabbit, 2 desert tortoises, 1 Yellow naped Amazom parrot, 2 rats and a 15 1/2 year old Pot Belly pig. I'll have to check this part of the site more often.


I've never been too interested in those breeds, though I made a friend that has an Abyssinian - full grown that thing is the size of a 6 month old kitten... Bonsai Kitty!!!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 5, 2009)

acerbity said:


> I've never been too interested in those breeds, though I made a friend that has an Abyssinian - full grown that thing is the size of a 6 month old kitten... Bonsai Kitty!!!


Oh, don't bring up the infamous "Bonsai kitty" thing!


----------



## smashtoad (Jun 4, 2009)

acerbity said:


> F1 cat's are only one generation from Asian Leopard, those require diets of raw meat and permits I believe.Pretty much all Bengals are F4, it's just the breeder and the actual coat that ups the price.


*Just for clarity, Bengals are produced with the Asian leopard cat...not the Asian leopard. There is a pretty big difference.*

Asian Leopard Cat (Felis bengalensis)...link to photo

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_9Xe0-TBmQeM/Rl-X...nsis%5B1%5D.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Seen something new I want its a cat with wing, yes wings look odd but I dont know if its true, but it would be cool. Now it said that there have been more then one of these cats found.[/SIZE]


----------



## agent A (Jun 6, 2009)

Your cat is adorable. I love cats.


----------

